# sewing shoulder seams



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought I would pass this info on, since there have been several people asking about sewing a shoulder seam neatly.

There is the invisible seam that I use and you tube has a great video.






Hope this helps those looking fro this information


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you! I'm just finishing up a little dress and will have to use that to join the shoulders.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your welcome. I always used this on sweaters in the past and found it left a very clean look on the sweater. It basically turns the front and back under that you don't see the seam.


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi - I use that system all the time - it's great and so quick.

Mama.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

A 3-needle cast-off is good for shoulders when there are no shaping steps.

Simply place back and shoulder/s face-to-face, and start the cast-off at the outside (sleeve) edge.

If there is a pattern - rib, cable, lace etc., make sure that these match.

When finish, sew in the ends very carefully, so that the seams will not open. If they do, the whole garment will collapse!


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi i always knit them together. that way the seam lays flat happy knitting


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you so much for that link


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your very welcome, glad that I passed this information on. I wish I could find a picture of one of the many sweaters I have made over the years to show how clean a look the seams have. I haven't knitted much in a few years now and really miss my knitting


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I thought I would pass this info on, since there have been several people asking about sewing a shoulder seam neatly.
> 
> There is the invisible seam that I use and you tube has a great video.
> 
> ...


I love this!!! Thank you so much for posting it. I will try this method on my next sweater.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your very welcome, I am glad I decided to post it after responding to someone by PM. That was how I always did all of the seams on my sweaters. I never liked putting a sweater together so I started making top down sweaters after a while, but did the sleeve seams this way also.


----------

